# Can I transfer my electrical apprenticeship internationally and keep my progress



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

We don't have national licensing down here. 
Each state is different. 
Check with the state you want to go to. 

Good luck.


----------



## faevan (Apr 18, 2021)

I understand, licensing is not international and I would need to take an assessment and pass to get my license for that state but what I'm saying is, if I do 1 year of my apprenticeship in Canada and then move to for say, California, would I just take another assessment process and continue on for another 4 years to get my license, in other words, will my education and experience be valid in California and will I be able to continue on from my existing experience


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

faevan said:


> I understand, licensing is not international and I would need to take an assessment and pass to get my license for that state but what I'm saying is, if I do 1 year of my apprenticeship in Canada and then move to for say, California, would I just take another assessment process and continue on for another 4 years to get my license, in other words, will my education and experience be valid in California and will I be able to continue on from my existing experience


It is going to be different in every jurisdiction and sector. I don't really see anyone wanting to take your one year towards anything in their system. Too much work on their part to make sure everything matches up. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

